# NEW IK SPRAYERS !



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Firstly we have the The bottle sprayer *IK MULTI TR MINI 360* offers a professional spraying solution for optimum results in a wide range of sectors such as cleaning and disinfection, automotive and vehicle detailing, virus, pest and epidemic control, DIY or industrial applications and air conditioning (HVAC).

This sprayer is ideal for isolated works on small surfaces.

*360º system to spray in all positions upside down spraying*.









IK Sprayer Multi Trigger MINI 360 For Detailing and Car Wash


The bottle sprayer IK MULTI TR MINI 360 offers a professional spraying solution for optimum results in a wide range of sectors such as cleaning and disinfection, automotive and vehicle detailing, virus, pest and epidemic control, DIY or industrial applications and air conditioning (HVAC). This...




www.cleanandshiny.co.uk























NEXT UP THE E FOAM 
The Ik Sprayer E Foam Pro 12 is a Battery-operated sprayer, manufactured under high standards of quality, robustness, reliability and safety. Designed for the generation of dry and long lasting foam. Must be used with chemical agents with surfactant properties (surface active).

*Technical Information:*


Valve: 4 Bar setting with automatic pressure release option
Hose: 1.3m - 51 inches
Standard nozzles: Special nozzle with fan-type foam
Lance: 47cm fiberglass
Useful capacity: 6L - 1.58 US Gals
Total Capacity: 10L - 2.64 US Gals
 

Box contains: 1 x IK Sprayer E Foam Pro 12 plus Battery Compressor



Cleaning and maintenance of the sprayer 


Depressurise the sprayer and clean it with water after every use.
Collect and dispose of the residual amount according to the legislation, prescriptions, and applicable regulations.
In the event of obstruction of the nozzle, clean it with water and do not use metallic objects.
If the filter of the handle is clogged, remove it and clean it with water.
Store the sprayer under cover, avoiding freezing temperatures and extreme heat (between 5°C and 30°C).
To prolong the life of the seals, regularly apply grease to the moving parts of the sprayer.









IK Sprayer E Foam Pro 12


The Ik Sprayer E Foam Pro 12 is a Battery-operated sprayer, manufactured under high standards of quality, robustness, reliability and safety. Designed for the generation of dry and long lasting foam. Must be used with chemical agents with surfactant properties (surface active). Technical...




www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

ahhhh noooo please stop tempting us with these new products!! 😆 I do like the look of the e-foam pro, not that I need one, but it does look quite funky, even I can't justify buying one but I could well be tempted by the mini sprayer. Again, I dont need one but hey I can probably make an excuse for getting one Its Christmas and I'm sure I can find someone that wants to buy me one! 😆


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Shiny_N! said:


> ahhhh noooo please stop tempting us with these new products!! 😆 I do like the look of the e-foam pro, not that I need one, but it does look quite funky, even I can't justify buying one but I could well be tempted by the mini sprayer. Again, I dont need one but hey I can probably make an excuse for getting one Its Christmas and I'm sure I can find someone that wants to buy me one! 😆


The E Foam is a great product - if you dont have a snowfoam lance etc - !


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Might be a bit dumb but having only used a PW attached foam cannon what’s the difference (or different products) that would be classed as dry foam vs wet foam ?

(I’m a WW with a growing collection of stuff so here to learn please don’t laugh 😂)


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Basically the different tips will yield different "thickness" of foam. The Dry foam will be thick, the intermediate will be a little thinner and the wet will be even more thin

The orange attachment is used to give a wet foam, such as when you want to foam the exterior of a car. The green attachment is used for a dry foam, such as when cleaning fabrics and interiors. The grey attachment is to get a mix between the wet and the dry foam.


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

So using the intermediate tip may increase dwell time of a product on external surfaces ? Cool TY


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Details on the mini sprayer are a bit sparse, can’t seem to see capacity anywhere?


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

I think its something like 600ml!?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mcpx said:


> Details on the mini sprayer are a bit sparse, can’t seem to see capacity anywhere?


As shiny says its 600ml.

There's info on the official IK website with specs etc. Didn't want to post a link as its the Clean & shiny forum


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Have ordered one 👍


----------

